# Additions



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2018)

We made some deals and got a bunch of new slippers from Suzyquec. She sells on eBay. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2018)

A bunch, for sure!


----------



## troy (May 2, 2018)

She sells all the seedlings, hangianum bear x alba, one of them are on auction here week 1


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## Heather (May 4, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2018)

Same space a week later!  


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (May 13, 2018)

You need a greenhouse!


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2018)

I received a Phrag Ecuabess from a STF friend. And a Stenoglottis, a Paph Mem. Larry Heuer and a Phrag compot, all from Tony at Letstalkplants. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2018)

Marilyn LeDoux (Windy Hills Gardens, Missouri) has some interesting Phrag crosses so I ordered a few things. Slowly running out of room.  


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2018)

I missed a photo of the LIOS show acquisitions. I wanted to get the Blettilas into the garden ASAP.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2018)

Paph Hung Shen Tango from Ed Hanes 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2018)

When I started to grow orchids Sarcochilus were white with red spots. Now they have been bred to red and yellow colors. A STF friend got these for me at the SVO open house. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2018)

A couple of eBay Phrags from L. Nguyen.


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jul 13, 2018)

Great acquisitions! Do you have many specimen size plants?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2018)

Unfortunately, yes!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2018)

I consider these to be specimens. I was not able to grow orchids with bulbs when I joined this forum. 










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (Jul 19, 2018)

Lovely plants, but can you ever use your stove?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2018)

Heh heh, yes we do. Just not the couch. 


Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guldal (Jul 22, 2018)

*Takes one to know one!*

Eric, I simply love your posts! And finally we got to see a bit more of your (lack of) space! 
As an old danish saying goes: your own luck is good; others misery is even better!  
I have no greenhouse and have therefor filled my appartment and my workplace with plants - not in the kitchen and the bathroom, though. It's nice to know, that there somewhere on the planet Earth, is someone as crazy...or maybe even a tadbit...? :rollhappy:
I've limited myself (almost) to species (Paph, Phal, Dorritis, and Sophronitis) and maybe a few natural hybrids...and even within these restrictions, I'm in deep trouble... But you seem to be doing hybrids as well as species of many kinds?! How do you manage?

Most kind regards,
Jens


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2018)

We gave the living room to the plants. It has southern exposure and we added lights. If I arrange things, redo the floor, and get rid of some stuff about 30% of that space could be used for entertaining.


----------



## Tom499 (Jul 25, 2018)

From the photos I've seen your collection in the living room is very impressive! How do you deal with humidity though? I've struggled, particularly in winter with high humidity leading to mould.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2018)

We have very active mold in a few spots. At least it's white and not black mold.


----------

